# No One Is Equal To The Guru-Gurbani



## Pyramid (Mar 25, 2008)

There is never any difference of understanding or speech between the Saints, They all speak the same ONE TRUTH, as they are all ONE- Waheguru- The Immortal One. The one and only one, Is True, Was True, Will always be True. There is NO ONE equal to Guru. Guru is God Himself, True Saint, Brahmgyani, Brahmgyan, Nirankaar, Sadaa Dyaal, Gurbani, The Ultimate Truth. 

There will always be plenty of mortals suggesting that they are better interpreters of Gurbani, their understanding is better than others, their love for God is greater than others. As long as there is duality, there is no spiritual progress. Can a server of duality take us across! No he/she cant.


It is the Guru-Gurusabad(Satgur Prasaad) that takes us accross. 

ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਈ ॥ 
dhhur kee baanee aaee ||
The Bani of His Word emanated from the Primal Lord.

ਤਿਨਿ ਸਗਲੀ ਚਿੰਤ ਮਿਟਾਈ ॥ 
thin sagalee chinth mittaaee ||
It eradicates all anxiety.

ਦਇਆਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ ॥ 
dhaeiaal purakh miharavaanaa ||
The Lord is merciful, kind and compassionate.

ਹਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਚੁ ਵਖਾਨਾ ॥੨॥੧੩॥੭੭॥ 
har naanak saach vakhaanaa ||2||13||77||
Nanak chants the Naam, the Name of the True Lord. ||2||13||77||




ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
sorath mehalaa 5 ||
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:


ਐਥੈ ਓਥੈ ਰਖਵਾਲਾ ॥ 
aithhai outhhai rakhavaalaa ||
Here and hereafter, He is our Savior.

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲਾ ॥ 
prabh sathigur dheen dhaeiaalaa ||
God, the True Guru, is Merciful to the meek.

ਦਾਸ ਅਪਨੇ ਆਪਿ ਰਾਖੇ ॥ 
dhaas apanae aap raakhae ||
He Himself protects His slaves.

ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਭਾਖੇ ॥੧॥ 
ghatt ghatt sabadh subhaakhae ||1||
In each and every heart, the Beautiful Word of His Shabad resounds. ||1||

ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਚਰਣ ਊਪਰਿ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
gur kae charan oopar bal jaaee ||
I am a sacrifice to the Guru's Feet.

ਦਿਨਸੁ ਰੈਨਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਮਾਲੀ ਪੂਰਨੁ ਸਭਨੀ ਥਾਈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
dhinas rain saas saas samaalee pooran sabhanee thhaaee || rehaao ||
Day and night, with each and every breath, I remember Him; He is totally pervading and permeating all places. ||Pause||

ਆਪਿ ਸਹਾਈ ਹੋਆ ॥ 
aap sehaaee hoaa ||
He Himself has become my help and support.

ਸਚੇ ਦਾ ਸਚਾ ਢੋਆ ॥ 
sachae dhaa sachaa dtoaa ||
True is the support of the True Lord.

ਤੇਰੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥ 
thaeree bhagath vaddiaaee ||
Glorious and great is devotional worship to You.

ਪਾਈ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਰਣਾਈ ॥੨॥੧੪॥੭੮॥ 
paaee naanak prabh saranaaee ||2||14||78||
Nanak has found God's Sanctuary. ||2||14||78||



ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
sorath mehalaa 5 ||
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:

ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਪੂਰੀ ਕੀਨੀ ॥ 
gur poorai pooree keenee ||
The Perfect Guru has done it perfectly.

ਬਖਸ ਅਪੁਨੀ ਕਰਿ ਦੀਨੀ ॥ 
bakhas apunee kar dheenee ||
He blessed me with forgiveness.

ਨਿਤ ਅਨੰਦ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
nith anandh sukh paaeiaa ||
I have found lasting peace and bliss.

ਥਾਵ ਸਗਲੇ ਸੁਖੀ ਵਸਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
thhaav sagalae sukhee vasaaeiaa ||1||
Everywhere, the people dwell in peace. ||1||

ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਫਲ ਦਾਤੀ ॥ 
har kee bhagath fal dhaathee ||
Devotional worship to the Lord is what gives rewards.

ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਿ ਦੀਨੀ ਵਿਰਲੈ ਕਿਨ ਹੀ ਜਾਤੀ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
gur poorai kirapaa kar dheenee viralai kin hee jaathee || rehaao ||
The Perfect Guru, by His Grace, gave it to me; how rare are those who know this. ||Pause||

ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਗਾਵਹ ਭਾਈ ॥ 
gurabaanee gaaveh bhaaee ||
Sing the Word of the Guru's Bani, O Siblings of Destiny.

ਓਹ ਸਫਲ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖਦਾਈ ॥ 
ouh safal sadhaa sukhadhaaee ||
That is always rewarding and peace-giving.

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥ 
naanak naam dhhiaaeiaa ||
Nanak has meditated on the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

ਪੂਰਬਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੨॥੧੭॥੮੧॥ 
poorab likhiaa paaeiaa ||2||17||81||
He has realized his pre-ordained destiny. ||2||17||81||


It is the pure love- UNCONDITIONAL. 

Shared with the Sangat, in Love with Waheguru.
Good Luck


Tuhada Das
Papi Yograj


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pyramid ji,

It is again a nice post. I shall post my comments when I am clear about the term duality. What exactly is a duality has, often, not been explained by the commentators. Could you , kindly explain the context in which Bani use the 'Term'.

Thanks


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 25, 2008)

duality is the idea that we are separate from God.  duality is Maya, or illusion.  when we escape duality, we understand that God is everything, and everything is God.    duality makes us forget God.  it is a wall of ignorance between us and God.  it makes us become obsessed with attachments, objects, ownership - in other words Maya.   duality is caused by ego.  by destroying our ego through naam simran and seva, only then can we escape duality and truly become ONE with God.

or at least that's my beginner's understanding.


----------



## pk70 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> There is never any difference of understanding or speech between the Saints, They all speak the same ONE TRUTH, as they are all ONE- Waheguru- The Immortal One. The one and only one, Is True, Was True, Will always be True. There is NO ONE equal to Guru. Guru is God Himself, True Saint, Brahmgyani, Brahmgyan, Nirankaar, Sadaa Dyaal, Gurbani, The Ultimate Truth.
> 
> There will always be plenty of mortals suggesting that they are better interpreters of Gurbani, their understanding is better than others, their love for God is greater than others. As long as there is duality, there is no spiritual progress. Can a server of duality take us across! No he/she cant.
> 
> ...


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 25, 2008)

pk70 ji

I don't understand your question. Are you asking if Pyramid is questioning Oneness?  Or if Pyramid is contradicting Sahib Singh and other scholars who also affirm Oneness? 

Maybe I am not following very well. I read this as Pyramid affirms Oneness and quoted Gurbani as translated by Sant Singh, a tranlsaiton that also affirms Oneness? Can't see the contradiction. Help!


----------



## pk70 (Mar 26, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> pk70 ji
> 
> I don't understand your question. Are you asking if Pyramid is questioning Oneness? Or if Pyramid is contradicting Sahib Singh and other scholars who also affirm Oneness?
> 
> Maybe I am not following very well. I read this as Pyramid affirms Oneness and quoted Gurbani as translated by Sant Singh, a tranlsaiton that also affirms Oneness? Can't see the contradiction. Help!


 
aad0002 ji

My question is not about oneness at all.
pyramid ji is saying the interpreters are claiming to be better than one another. As long as there is duality they cannot help us, this is an essence of his views. My question is this
Havent the interpretations done by mortals like Dr Sahib Singh ji, Bhai Veer Singh ji and Gurbachan Singh Talib helped us? Did (or has )they have any duality? We dont know and I dont care as long as they try to interpret Gurbani for us as closest to Guru message as possible. *We follow Gurbani* not the scholars. When it is strongly felt they missed some thing, we can question them. We are in pursuit of finding the truth Guru ji Sahiban taught us in poetry form which needs help from the scholars.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 26, 2008)

pk70 said:


> My question is not about oneness at all.
> pyramid ji is saying the interpreters are claiming to be better than one another. As long as there is duality they cannot help us, this is an essence of his views. My question is this
> Havent the interpretations done by mortals like Dr Sahib Singh ji, Bhai Veer Singh ji and Gurbachan Singh Talib helped us? Did (or has )they have any duality? We dont know and I dont care as long as they try to interpret Gurbani for us as closest to Guru message as possible. *We follow Gurbani* not the scholars. When it is strongly felt they missed some thing, we can question them. We are in pursuit of finding the truth Guru ji Sahiban taught us in poetry form which needs help from the scholars.


 
So you are telling us clearly that you know better and you have the capability to correct the works of the Saintly Soul Dr. Sahib Singh Ji and the Saintly Soul Bhai Veer Singh Ji. Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 26, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> There is never any difference of understanding or speech between the Saints, They all speak the same ONE TRUTH, as they are all ONE- Waheguru- The Immortal One. The one and only one, Is True, Was True, Will always be True. There is NO ONE equal to Guru. Guru is God Himself, True Saint, Brahmgyani, Brahmgyan, Nirankaar, Sadaa Dyaal, Gurbani, The Ultimate Truth.
> 
> There will always be plenty of mortals suggesting that they are better interpreters of Gurbani, their understanding is better than others, their love for God is greater than others. As long as there is duality, there is no spiritual progress. Can a server of duality take us across! No he/she cant.
> 
> ...


 
Guru Ji tells us:

'When selfishness is gone, then one becomes the Lord Himself'


----------



## pk70 (Mar 26, 2008)

AmbarDhara said:


> So you are telling us clearly that you know better and you have the capability to correct the works of the Saintly Soul Dr. Sahib Singh Ji and the Saintly Soul Bhai Veer Singh Ji. Thanks for the clarifications.


 
What are you talking about? Try to read properly before accusing some one.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 26, 2008)

Pk70, Pyramid, AmbarDhaara jios

My humble opinion on this discourse, but based on some recent experiences as well. It was not my impression that Pyramid ji was questioning the truthfulness -- or spiritual authenticity if you will - - of Sahib Sing ji or any other of the major translators. Or even saying that Sant Singh ji was better.

My understanding of Pyrmaid's comments was that even translators, translations, original texts, and great understanding of the Gurmukhi are never enough by themselves. They are the platform -- allowing us to see more and more, depending on the quality of the text. But without a Helping Hand and a sincere desire to understand, one can only go so far. The effort is blessed by Him but the Key is in Another Place and lies in the connection that we individuals make with Waheguru. *The Bani of His Word emanated from the Primal Lord.
* 
 Not calling anyone a name, please!!!! But for myself, I am a worm. We are all making the effort.  *In each and every heart the Beautiful Word of His Shabad resounds. *

On another thread I looked at 4 different translations of  

 ਖਿੰਥਾ ਕਾਲੁ ਕੁਆਰੀ ਕਾਇਆ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਡੰਡਾ ਪਰਤੀਤਿ ॥
khinthhaa kaal kuaaree kaaeiaa jugath ddanddaa paratheeth ||

Translators agreed closely on the words, but when one reads each translation one can see that the meanings are different. Why? Because the connections made in each give a different understanding. 
My humble consideration of the conversation. It is good to look at things from different angles and disagree without judging. *Only the Perfect Guru has done it Perfectly. *


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 26, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> There is never any difference of understanding or speech between the Saints, They all speak the same ONE TRUTH, as they are all ONE- Waheguru- The Immortal One. The one and only one, Is True, Was True, Will always be True. There is NO ONE equal to Guru. Guru is God Himself, True Saint, Brahmgyani, Brahmgyan, Nirankaar, Sadaa Dyaal, Gurbani, The Ultimate Truth.
> 
> *Absolutely.*
> 
> ...


 
*Jab Hum Hotey Tab Tum Naahi, this 'Hum'- 'I' is needed to be killed.*

*Mann Jeetay Jagjeet- Ek Tuee Ek Tuee.*


----------

